# Cincinnati snow and my truck



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is some snow pics from Warren County, OH. 
This is a pile that I made with my F-350 and Boss 8ft V-plow. 
We had around 7inches of snow.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

man thats sweet!! i haven't made a pile that nice all year!payup payup payup payup


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

crb 2500;367405 said:


> man thats sweet!! i haven't made a pile that nice all year!


I havent made a pile all year!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

We have such big piles we have to start hualing them this weekend.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Gateway,

What kind of tires are you running on the rig?

Jason


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Eldorado's AT. They are a new brand of tires and are GREAT! They hold the road like glue even in snow and ice.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I think those are a Cooper Tire product..... I was recently in a Cooper Tire Dist. Center and Saw that name......

we got about 5" in Dayton........I plowed for 12 hours......


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

dmontgomery;367806 said:


> I think those are a Cooper Tire product..... I was recently in a Cooper Tire Dist. Center and Saw that name......
> 
> we got about 5" in Dayton........I plowed for 12 hours......


Yes they are from Cooper, back in 2000 or 2001 when Ford and Firestone had ther issue's with the Ford Explore. Are local Ford dealer was tossing them on to replace the Firestone Wilderness A/T's.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

How do you pile snow? Been so long I think I forgot how.


----------



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

here are a few more


----------

